# Virtual arts and seed swap event



## Mosher (Feb 25, 2022)

Hey folks, wasn't quite sure where to post this but I saw some documents in the books section about seed saving and figured this may be of interest to some STPers.

Today's day two of an annual seed swap event run by Debajehmujig Storytellers, an Ojibwe group on Manitoulin Island (Mnidoo Mnising, AKA Spirit Island). There's an in-person component of actually trading heirloom seeds, but they also feature music performances, usually chats with local artists and discussions on traditional agricultural knowledge and sustainable practices. It's a little hokey at times but super authentic and they put a lot of effort into it. Their site and Facebook pages have a lot of past content on similar topics too, you may appreciate what they have to offer.

Today's live stream starts at 11AM (local time). Info is on the Debajehmujig website: Seed Swap 2022 | Debajehmujig Theatre Group - http://www.debaj.ca/?q=content/seed-swap-2022


----------

